# Silkie cross?!?!



## jasmin

Hi everyone, just wondering what breed one of my chickens is... I supposedly bought two silkies when they were 8 weeks old however as I have watched them grow, I see some differences! They are both laying now-have been for a few months. As the photos indicate-she has two long circular flaps under her beak and quite a large black crest. My other silkie doesn't have these. Her feathers are definitely like a silkies but she seems bushier than my other white one. Does Nyone have any idea what she might be crossed with?


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

Looks like a non bearded silkie to me.


----------



## adorson

Non- bearded silkies tend to have larger combs and waddles than the bearded but her comb is quite unique. I don't know if I ever seen one like that.


----------



## robopetz

Yes, I was thinking the same about the comb too.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

adorson said:


> Non- bearded silkies tend to have larger combs and waddles than the bearded but her comb is quite unique. I don't know if I ever seen one like that.


 Still say its a non bearded silkie, just not show quality.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Never seen a silkie with wattles. And the comb is almost a rosecomb, isn't it?


----------



## jasmin

I'm not sure what a rose comb is I'm sorry! But it's definitely quite different to my other silkie-the comb is quite large-it almost bobbles/wobbles when she moves her head?!? And does anyone know about the long flappy bits under her beak are? They almost look like a human earlobe! But under her beak on either side? Thanks for all the feedback so far! The other difference, she is large in size than my other silkie..


----------



## troyer

The flappy things under her beak are called "wattles".


----------



## jasmin

Thanks Troyer!


----------



## realsis

Non bearded silkies don't have that type of comb that I ever saw! It's probably a cross. My first silkie was non bearded had to rehome him because he was a cockerel, they will have waddles but not a comb like that. Not exactly sure what it's crossed with but you likely can find out by doing some searching on what has a comb like that. Maybe it can narrow the search a bit. It's really a cutie what ever it's crossed with! Sorry I couldn't be of  more help.


----------



## jasmin

It certainly is a bit of a mystery! Ill have to do some research! Not that it really matters, I could just tell she was quite different to my white silkie in terms of comb size and style!! Didn't think she was a pure breed as I was told when I bought her!


----------



## lilychicken

It is a rose comb! A rose comb is just a certain type of comb.


----------



## Apyl

I say non bearded silkie with the wrong comb. I would say mixed brred though. I have a male silkie , non bearded that has a bad comb. Its just not show quality, it happens.


----------

